
Ask HN: Best FOSS and/or Linux Blogs - alistproducer2
I&#x27;m a little bored with my usual sites and was wondering if the HN community could recommend some good sites that have new content daily or at least every couple of days? Reddit subs are cool too. Thanks in advance.
======
tokzco
get a vpn and then google different linux seaches from different countries,
brings back stuff ya probably never saw

